# Lowest cost fishing excursion



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Me and the wife are coming down to Perdido next week, and plan on surf fishing alot. If the price were right, we would really like to fish the bay, or do a short deep-sea walk-on type deal (my wife is afraid of sea-sickness). I know there are a lot of great guides on here, but we are on a reasonably tight budget. Anyone have any suggestion for a quick, affordable fishing excursion locally?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Pensacola Beach Pier or the Bob Sikes fishing bridge.... lots of fish around Bob Sikes right now....

Wadefishing for specks and reds at daylight down around Big Lagoon is always fun as well.. then walk over to the beach side for pompano and bluefish.. can't beat it...

I would avoid the deep sea walk on.. especially if she gets seasick....


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, I like the idea of wading at Big Lagoon, but I have never really been into the pier atmosphere. Always felt like if you weren't a regular, you were in the way. I hate combat fishing. Is Bob Sikes like that?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Seasick....reasonably tight budget....DEEP SEA :nonono:nonono:nonono I'd stick to pier/shoreline.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

you dont have to worry about the combat fishing at bob sikes and it isnt $7.50 to get on, right now the spanishhave been running pretty good other there


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Sikes sounds worth a try, any suggestions on what to use to catch a few? I am an experienced surf fisher, and only have spinning surf set-ups. I am willing to target anything tasty or fun to catch. 



And has anyone heard of this before?

http://www.actionoutdoors.org/boats-trips.php?action=details&record=4



Seems like it could be an affordable option...


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

If you have some lighter spinning outfits other than your surfcasting gear you might bring that also. Something like a seven foot rod with a reel loaded with 8-12 pound test. If you want to wade fish or fish off of sikes the heavy surf gear will be overkill. Some people throw spoons and other folks just freeline live alewives. For doing either lighter gear is the way to go.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well there is quite alot you can catch out there this time of year. Redfish, flounder, black snapper, spanish, and sharks will probably be among the top choices. Livebait is probably the best all around bait. As for artificials forthe flounder and spanish I would use white bucktail jigs and for the snapper try a DOA tipped with shrimp or cutbait. Reds and sharks will have to be caught on live bait or cut bait.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Are there any fish i would catch at Sikes that have special regs? Is there good water clarity there, will I be able to sight fish?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

No not really, I mean a typical fish finder rig will work for everything.

Just need some 30 lb mono for spanish and reds and some decent sized wire leader for sharks


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, i meant regulations. I don't want no trouble w/FWC!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

As long as you know the size and bag limits of your fish you should be fine.

flounder -12" 10 per person

redfish- 18-27" 1 per person

spanish- 15" 15 per person

black snapper I believe are 10" and 6 per person.

I'm not sure about the sharks. I dont think there is a size limit but i think you can only keep one. You should check on both the snapper and shark.


----------

